# Storage of precooked prime rib



## jbarjmx (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a prime rib that was slow cooked in a plastic bag in hot water until it reached the 140 degree interior temperature (proper slow cooking method). It was then flash frozen in the sealed bag for 10 months. Normally I would put it back in the hot water (140 degree) until reheated to 140 before opening. . Instead, I would now prefer smoking it after unsealing and rubbing. The roast looks perfect - no freezer burn or sign of any deteriation. How long do you think I can keep it at 35-38 degrees in a spare refrigerator that is not opened and closed like the one in the kitchen? Can I safely smoke it that way? It will be maintained at 38degrees for about 20 days before unsealing. I sure hope I don't have to throw it away.


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

jbarjmx said:


> I have a prime rib that was slow cooked in a plastic bag in hot water until it reached the 140 degree interior temperature (proper slow cooking method). It was then flash frozen in the sealed bag for 10 months. Normally I would put it back in the hot water (140 degree) until reheated to 140 before opening. . Instead, I would now prefer smoking it after unsealing and rubbing. The roast looks perfect - no freezer burn or sign of any deteriation. How long do you think I can keep it at 35-38 degrees in a spare refrigerator that is not opened and closed like the one in the kitchen? Someone with more experience then I have needs to answer this, to be 100% sure. My personal opinion is 1-2 days after it is thawed.
> 
> Can I safely smoke it that way? I don't see why not I re-smoke hams all the time to 140 with no problems. You are just re-heating it using the smoker in place of the oven.
> 
> It will be maintained at 38degrees for about 20 days before unsealing. I sure hope I don't have to throw it away. Are you saying it has been in the fridge for 20 days?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2012)

jbarjmx said:


> I have a prime rib that was slow cooked in a plastic bag in hot water until it reached the 140 degree interior temperature (proper slow cooking method).You talking a Circulating Sous Vide machine or 140* pot of water? Also of the several sites on sous vide I have researched says meat should be no more than 2 1/2 inches thick...  It was then flash frozen in the sealed bag for 10 months.Flash Freezers are cool (no pun!) you have one at home or this was done somewhere else?  Normally I would put it back in the hot water (140 degree) until reheated to 140 before opening. Not what the USDA would recommend...And  then what?  Instead, I would now prefer smoking it after unsealing and rubbing. The roast looks perfect - no freezer burn or sign of any deteriation. How long do you think I can keep it at 35-38 degrees in a spare refrigerator that is not opened and closed like the one in the kitchen?Home prepared and vac sealed foods 5-7 Days...Commercial prepared 10-14 days...The higher number is specific to Not opening the refrigerator...  Can I safely smoke it that way? Sure 225*F will get you back up to temp in a couple of hours...It will be maintained at 38degrees for about 20 days before unsealing.Why would it have to be in the refer for 20 days?...3 to Defrost and 5-7 storage is about it...  I sure hope I don't have to throw it away. Depends on what you do...JJ


----------



## jbarjmx (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice. I think I will proceed as you all advise. As a newbie I need all the advice I can get. Thanks again!


----------

